# SINCLAIR FERGUSON AUDIO!!!



## RamistThomist (Feb 7, 2005)

Josh, Chris, and others:

I found Sinclair Ferguson sermons by accident. Here they are at Sermon Audio 

Ferguson Sermons


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Jacob. Out of curiosity, how did you find them "by accident"? Also, does anyone know if his sermon from the Men's Rally at First Presbyterian is or will be available on CD or MP3?


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 7, 2005)

If you go to sermonaudio regularly like I do, all you see on the speaker page is a list of about 200 speakers/preachers, most very good. If one does not look closely at the page, like me, then one will conclude that this is *all the speakers this place has to offer; not the case. I went to google and typed "lloyd sprinkle audio" and a link came up from sermonaudio. I knew that something was wrong--Sprinkle was not listed as one of the preachers at sermonaudio. However, upon closer examination I saw that there is a bar of letters at the top of the page:

A-B C-D, etc.

I clicked on the corresponding letter and the rest is history.


----------

